
Are new “minimalist” cell phones really an alternative to smartphones? - riccarbi
https://www.inexhibit.com/case-studies/are-minimalist-cellphones-the-antidote-to-an-always-connected-way-of-life/
======
briandear
Except talking on the phone is the last thing I want to do on a phone. Phone
calls for me are reserved for only the most important or critical situations
and people. I hate the immediate interruption of someone calling unexpectedly.

